# Trinkwasser und Fische



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir sicher das dieses Thema bereits irgenwo hier im Foum behandelt wurde. Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Ich wollte über Ostern meinen Teich neu gestalten und muss dazu das Wasser komplett ablassen. Meine Fische wollte ich für diese Zeit in einem 1000Liter Regenfasse zwischen lagern. Da ja alles recht schnell gehen muss hatte ich mir überlegt den Gartenteich mit Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn zu füllen. Jetzt habe ich mal gelesen das wenn man Leitungswasser in einen Teich füllt man ca. 4 Wochen lang warten sollte bis das man Fische einsetzt. Das kann ich aber leider nicht da die Fische keine 4 Wochen in so einem kleinen Becken bleiben können. Muss ich das Leitungswasser etwas aufgeberiten damit ich die Fische sofort wieder einsetzen kann?? Kann mir da jemand eine Antwort drauf geben??

Danke im voraus.

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

ich würde soviel Wasser wie möglich in Behältern (Regentonnen, Planschbecken etc.) auffangen und bei der Wiederbefüllung verwenden.

Leitungswasser ist zwar nicht steril, enthält aber sogut wie keine Bakterien etc., die ein Teich zum funktionieren braucht.
Bitte schrub den Teich auch nicht picobello sauber - etwas "Dreck" schadet nicht und auch darin werden einige nützliche Bakterien überleben.

Die 4 Wochen gelten für neu angelegte Teiche und sind m.M.n. eher zu kurz.
Wenn der Teich sich richtig stabilisieren soll, dann sollte man eher mehrere Monate warten. Die Pflanzen sind in dieser Zeit schon angewachsen und können mit den Ausscheidungen der Fische besser fertig werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2007)

Wie Du schreibst kannst Du nicht lang warten um Deine Tiere wieder in die Teichanlage zurück zusetzen.

Du kannst Die Fische schon recht schnell in die Teichanlage zurücksetzen, z.B. 48 Stunden nach der Wassereinbringung. Allerdings solltest Du genau die Wasserwerte überprüfen so das die Tiere ggf keinen PH Schock bekommen.

Als weitere Hinweis, mit Leitungswasser bringst Du Chlor ein, das verflüchtigt sich aber recht schnell.

Der Aufbau einer Biologie in einem Teich dauert mehrere Monate, hier musst Du also sehr genau auf Deine Wasserwerte achten und ggf erneute Wasserwechsel durchführen um sicherzustellen das die Tiere sich wohlfühlen.

Ein Filter braucht mindestens 6 Wochen bis sich die ersten Bakterien ansiedeln und ihre Arbeit aufnehmen, beachte das Bitte bei der Futtermenge, sonst funktioniert das nicht.

Du kannst in Deine Teichanlage auch ein Teichmineral geben, dass hilft, dass sich auf der neuen kahlen Folie Bakterien ansiedeln können.

Weitere Fragen?

Gruß
Susanne


----------

